# toy plans



## fozzy767 (Apr 12, 2010)

where can i go for good toy plans.trucks cars planes


----------



## BForse (Feb 3, 2010)

Woodcraftplans.com has a lot of what you're looking for.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a couple of places to get you started, http://www.allcrafts.net/woodworking.htm#freeprojects and http://www.toysandjoys.com/ . Oh what the heck, here's one more http://www.cherrytreetoys.com/


----------



## robdelman (Jul 9, 2010)

There are many different options from libraries to the bookstore. Just curious (since I like the small stuff) - are you using a scroll saw as your main tool for this?


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

I force my wife to bring home a couple woodworking books everytime she goes to the library, and one of them was an entire book on making kids toys. Pretty clever and simple stuff, some of it. And you can't beat the price.


----------



## timturner5441 (Jun 23, 2010)

*I've got some free plans for you to download*

I've got some quality free plans recently for other woodworkers.

I think it has toy plans within the package.

Check it out at woodworkingelite.com/bonus

All the best
Tim


----------



## gritee7 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have lots of plans for toys tell me what your looking for:smile:


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

i have a couple of e-books with toys i can send you. pm me your email if you want them.


----------



## JimKeffer (Feb 21, 2012)

_

Toys and Joys provides the highest quality full sized woodworking patterns and plans for detailed wooden models and parts for your wooden toy projects. visit toysandjoys

_


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

This Ford T Model Fire Truck was made from plans from a friend of mine.

He is in Australia but ships plans regularly to the States. This is the fourth Fire Truck that I have done, The plans are a good Starters plan set. they are not too dificult to do providing you have access to a few machine tools.

They are functual and meant to be played with as well as jazzing them up a bit like I did with my last one which is my Show truck.

The Toys & Joys ones are fantastic, but I do not think you would let a kid near them. In my opinion, I have used magazine plans, free download plans and other free ones but to me they all look very blocky and lack inspiration. 

It's late here at the moment, but if you want his website I will get it for you in the morning and you can then decide what to do.

Pete


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

JimKeffer said:


> _Toys and Joys provides the highest quality full sized woodworking patterns and plans for detailed wooden models and parts for your wooden toy projects. visit toysandjoys_


Welcome to the forum Jim :thumbsup:, It's not a good
idea to have your full address on display for
everyone to see. :thumbdown: There are dishonest folk
who trawl the Internet looking for things like
full names and addresses. :shifty: 
As good old Sarge said on Hill St. Blues...........
"Hey, let's be careful out there". :thumbsup:


----------



## Santa's Workshop (May 16, 2011)

Try this--I have built several toy trucks from these plans...


http://toymakerpress.com/index.html


----------

